# Question re: Camera Profiles



## Gene_mtl (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been using a plug-in - PTLens by Tom Niemann - to make lens distortion corrections when processing photos in LR2.  With LR4, I see I have the same function built in. [Develop module - Profiles - Enable Profile corrections].

Is there any way I can create a preset to apply this feature?  I do most of my shooting with the EF-24-105mm F/4.0 IS USM lens and it has a tendency to produce a slight barrel distortion as well as a slight vignetting at the wider angle settings.  Clicking on a preset once on the left hand side is a lot quicker than havingto scroll down on the right hand side and clicking the checkbox. (And , Yes I am lazy. <Smile>)

TIA,

Gene


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Gene and Welcome to the forum,

Yes this is pretty easy.

Go to any image switch to the Develop module and in the Lens Corrections check "Enable Profile Corrections" and also "Remove Chromatic Aberration"

Next click the plus (+) at the top of the Presets panel. This will give you the "New Develop Preset" dialog. If you wan to make a preset that will just do Lens correction click the "Check None"  turn off all options and then check just the "Lens Corrections" and save your new preset.

I have one like this that I apply during import so that every image has corrections applied.

-louie


----------



## Gene_mtl (Mar 12, 2012)

Much thanks, Louie for both the welcome and the instructions.  Worked like a charm

- Gene


----------

